# Need dx for subdural fluid collection



## srpaul (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what to use for this dx?  The procedure was BL subdural peritoneal shunts.  TIA...Shelly


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 11, 2012)

and it is not CSF?


----------



## HMarean (Apr 11, 2012)

What is the cause? Is it CSF? psuedotumor cerebri?


----------



## srpaul (Apr 11, 2012)

The surgeon only states subdural fluid.  The path report states orange cloudy subdural fluid, atypical cells.  I could not find CSF documented anywhere...???


----------



## srpaul (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I found the answer...432.1 subdural hygroma?  The pt has prostate cancer met to the bone and history of renal insufficiency.  No definitive cause stated for the fluid collection.


----------

